# WWI Bianchi 1912 Military Folding Bicycle



## jimbo53 (Oct 17, 2021)

Found this on Etsy.com. It is located in Greece and listed for $1,700 + International Shipping. This is the text from the ad: 

"We offer for sale an ANTIQUE EXTREMELY RARE 'BIANCHI SPRING FOLDING BICYCLE MODEL 1912', made in ITALY circa 1913 and was used in the 1st World War by the 'Bersaglieri', the Italian cycle troops.

The HISTORY of BIANCHI is closely connected with the ITALIAN culture and history. Bianchi was a well-known company which produced specific number of state of the art bikes, motorcycles and a number of cars for the elite of that times. With the onset of the war they were selected by the Italian government among many others, and were asked to produce military vehicles - and so they did! They manufactured BIANCHI MODEL 1912, a TAILOR MADE BIKE for the demands and necessities of their soldiers. They were the first to adopt specially made mounts for the rifle, gun machine and the tranfer of mortar. The 'Bersaglieri', who used this bicycle extensively, were well-known and well respected not only nationally but all around the world for their effectiveness as soldiers and efficiency in their military missions.

Thus, the piece of art you are looking at was made with rear suspension, sprung front forks and front shock absorbers. The bike has small wheels conducive to its folding frame; in this way soldiers could hide it easily or even carry it under certain circumstances. And that was plausible as Bianchi Model 1912 weighed only 14kg -a unique innovation for the era. Please notice that the incorporated bag/sack and the wheels are not its authentic ones but a reproduction. There is a dent on the horizontal axle/axis under the steering wheel. The RACK at the rear is the ORIGINAL ONE -a quite rare feature as in most similar bikes the rack is missing. The mounts on the frame are obvious on which straps were adapted and the bike was carried.

The BIANCHI MODEL 1912 comes from a personal collection with old bicycles, small pedal cars and vehicles. Please look at the photos and send me your queries. After conducting some research I was able to gather the information I provided above. Do not hesitate to email me for any clarifications or photos in detail. I have tried to give a precise description and let you know of the data needed to appreciate this SUPERB MILITARY ITEM." 

Here is the link. I wanted to post as much info as possible before it sells and all this cool military history dissapears. 
https://www.etsy.com/listing/514527...925ae5011754524b92e985149b390:514527116&cns=1


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Oct 18, 2021)

Same bike , same serial number, has been on ebay for what seems like approx. 1 to 1 1/2 years.  From Athens, Greece and asking $2,300.00.

Regards,
Bill


----------



## Trail Rider (Oct 22, 2021)

Huffman Bill is right. I saw that bike over a year ago. I have also seen the real deal in Italy. The bike that is for sale looks to be missing lots of things and also appears someone made a poor attempt in choosing proper color to repaint do spot touching up.


----------



## Mercian (Oct 22, 2021)

Hi All,

I agree, I've seen it around a few places fr some time now. But it is useful of @jimbo53 to record the photos and description here for when it sells.

Having see it myself, it was the catalyst for learning the differences between pre and post WW1 models, and officer's variations etc. I found this wasn't a bike for me, but when a member subsequently contacted me on the forum about another (far better) example, I was up to speed on them. 

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------

